# Help me pick between these hardtails please??



## shanethegriff (May 21, 2018)

Hey guys,

My girlfriend and I are both new to MTB. I just ordered my Fathom 1 27.5 today and I'm trying to help my gf pick a bike. We have it down to 3 I think...

LIV Tempt 1
Trek Roscoe 7 women's
Trek x-caliber 7 27.5

We are trying to keep around or below €1000

Our needs are for a good all rounder but something we can take to the trails after we get some experience. The X-caliber 7 is XC setup, is it still capable of trail riding?

Oh and my girlfriend is 5'5"


I hope I provided enough info so you guys can help us out. 

Thanks in advance,

Shane

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sparkman999 (Dec 19, 2017)

Assuming I'm looking at the right bikes (links would help). the X-Caliber has the lowest level of components, so with your budget, I'd skip that. I'm actually surprised at how low level the components are given the list price. 

Between the Liv and Roscoe, there are pros and cons to each one. The Liv has an air shock so a bit better than the coil Judy on the Roscoe. The Roscoe is a 1x10 and the Liv is a 2x10, but would be easy to convert to 1x10 if that's what she prefers. The rest of the specs are basically the same (Deore, FSA, Shimano M315 brakes). I'd personally choose the Liv, but if your girlfriend prefers the Roscoe, then I'd go with it


----------



## shanethegriff (May 21, 2018)

Sparkman999 said:


> Assuming I'm looking at the right bikes (links would help). the X-Caliber has the lowest level of components, so with your budget, I'd skip that. I'm actually surprised at how low level the components are given the list price.
> 
> Between the Liv and Roscoe, there are pros and cons to each one. The Liv has an air shock so a bit better than the coil Judy on the Roscoe. The Roscoe is a 1x10 and the Liv is a 2x10, but would be easy to convert to 1x10 if that's what she prefers. The rest of the specs are basically the same (Deore, FSA, Shimano M315 brakes). I'd personally choose the Liv, but if your girlfriend prefers the Roscoe, then I'd go with it


@sparkman999 thanks for your reply. Sorry, never thought of including the links, here they are;

Tempt 1
https://www.liv-cycling.com/ie/tempt-1-2018

Roscoe 8
https://www.trekbikes.com/ie/en_IE/...ountain-bikes/roscoe/roscoe-8-womens/p/21682/

I won't include the X-caliber as you've helped me rule that out.

Given that the Liv is €200 cheaper than the Roscoe and the low cost of converting to a 1x if/when the need arises as apposed to upgrading the fork I think we will go with that one. 
You've been very helpful, thanks again


----------



## Sparkman999 (Dec 19, 2017)

You're welcome. In the first post you mentioned the Roscoe 7, so my comments were based in it. In your last post you mention the Roscoe 8, which has better specs. It is a 1x11 with a better fork and a SRAM drive-train instead of Shimano. Between the Roscoe 8 and the Liv, I'd probably pick the Roscoe if the price difference was no issue, but if the €200 do matter, the Liv is a great choice.


----------



## shanethegriff (May 21, 2018)

Sorry, my bad. I even have myself confused with all the bikes we have been looking at!! We had looked at the 7 and the 8. 
The Roscoe 8 would really push us over budget as initially we set out to spend around €800. I can get the Liv for €900, and the Roscoe for around €1100 so only if there were major plus' for the Roscoe 8 would we go for that. 
Once the Liv is capable of some of the trails my Fathom is capable of I think we should go for that. I'll be more adventurous on the trails as I also do motocross but I'd like if my gf can take on some mild trails with me as we gain experience and confidence. 


Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Geralt (Jul 11, 2012)

Seems to me the main difference is that the Roscoe is 27.5+ which IMO would make that one better for trails and less desirable if the bike is going to be used as an all-arounder that sees considerable time on the roads.


----------



## mahgnillig (Mar 12, 2004)

Go with the Roscoe 8 if you can swing the extra cash, it's totally worth it. The Roscoe comes with 2.8" tyres which are a game changer for new riders as they really inspire confidence. It also has a dropper post which is pretty much essential (I use mine every time I go downhill or tackle any kind of obstacle), and a 1x drivetrain which makes things less complicated and weighs less. The Liv isn't a bad bike, but IMO you get a whole lot for your extra €200.

Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


----------



## shanethegriff (May 21, 2018)

Thanks for all your replies guys, I think I'm going to order the Tempt 1. The Roscoe 8 is really going over budget. We were originally quite happy with the X-caliber 7 so the Tempt 1 is a nice step up. Thanks again for all your help 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

shanethegriff said:


> Thanks for all your replies guys, I think I'm going to order the Tempt 1. The Roscoe 8 is really going over budget. We were originally quite happy with the X-caliber 7 so the Tempt 1 is a nice step up. Thanks again for all your help
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Take your dropper and put it on her bike!


----------



## shanethegriff (May 21, 2018)

MSU Alum said:


> Take your dropper and put it on her bike!


Haha I'll think about it!! 
I was only thinking last night though that any parts I may upgrade, she can have my compatible old stock 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

shanethegriff said:


> Haha I'll think about it!!
> I was only thinking last night though that any parts I may upgrade, she can have my compatible old stock
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Yeah, I'm late to the discussion, but the dropper is essential.


----------



## shanethegriff (May 21, 2018)

How soon do you think it would be necessary for a complete beginner to need one as an essential piece of kit?
I know everyone picks things up at different a pace but what kind of trails do you feel the dropper is "essential"?

It's possible that my girlfriend will just come for rides around the local park with me but I want to get her a bike that at least has some potential if she takes a fancy to going further...

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## shanethegriff (May 21, 2018)

MSU Alum said:


> Yeah, I'm late to the discussion, but the dropper is essential.


(forgot to quote you in my last reply)

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## mahgnillig (Mar 12, 2004)

shanethegriff said:


> How soon do you think it would be necessary for a complete beginner to need one as an essential piece of kit?
> I know everyone picks things up at different a pace but what kind of trails do you feel the dropper is "essential"?
> 
> It's possible that my girlfriend will just come for rides around the local park with me but I want to get her a bike that at least has some potential if she takes a fancy to going further...
> ...


It depends... I took two beginners (my sister and her friend) out mountain biking for the first time, and they were completely different riders. One of them nailed the gear changes and dropper within a few minutes, the other had a harder time with coordinating those things and didn't really click with the dropper. IMO any trail that isn't flat is dropper worthy... it's the first upgrade I would buy.

Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


----------



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

My lovely bride says, "immediately". She started at age 58 and says if it were not for dropper posts, she wouldn't be riding today (7 years later).


----------



## shanethegriff (May 21, 2018)

Thanks again for everyone's help. 
Went with the Tempt 1 and I'll add a dropper post once we start hitting some trails 
The Fathom and the Temp will both arrive during the week, can't wait!

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------

